# SGI Surf Fishing and Bay Fishing



## Hunk (Oct 31, 2008)

I'm heading down for a week on the beach, sitting on the beach surf fishing, doing a little boat fishing in the bay, maybe even walk down to the cut and sit on the rocks. Anyone been down recently and do any good, will report when I get back. Come on FISH!


----------



## Dustin Pate (Nov 1, 2008)

You should have some good luck. Head down to the youth camp ramp and soak some cut finger mullet and you should grab plenty of reds.


----------



## Hunk (Nov 3, 2008)

Dustin, thanks for the tip. not sure where the youth camp ramp is... is that the boy scout area in the plantation???

 Pulled 7 whiting and a 5 or so Pompano out of the surf yesterday... no reds, hit the incoming tide in the afternoon. caught the vast majority on life shrimp, probably loast 3 times as many as I caught. going to try again today. fishing on Wednesday with Dennis at Boss Charters, will see how we do. Got to run, will let y'all know how I do.


----------



## Hunk (Nov 3, 2008)

okay back from the beach, they are hitting live shrimp first, then squid. had cut bait as well... caught 6 whiting, 2 bluefish, 3 sharks, 1 ladyfish, 1 catfish... not a bad day on the water... well on the land next to the water. Need to go down to the cut and fish but I'm too lazy today.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Nov 3, 2008)

The youth ramp is in the State Park..first left after the first service entrance. Fish the channel right in front of the ramp and to the left.


----------



## Hunk (Nov 3, 2008)

Dustin, thanks, will check it out probably tomorrow and see what we can find... high tide is going on late in the afternoon, will be interesting. thanks again for the tip


----------



## Hunk (Nov 4, 2008)

okay... didn't go to the park today but will Thursday and/or Friday. Today hit the beach again and put 6 whiting in the cooler and caught another 8 sharks, 5 where Atlantic sharpnose (I think) and the other 3 where bonnet heads. 

Tomorrow I'm fishing out of a boat in the bay and may hit the cut.


----------



## Hunk (Nov 5, 2008)

*Got this one today*

Dustin.... check out what I caught today, landed a good 8 or so, one keeper and this one which had to go back, 39" and the scale we had said 20 pounds.... on light tackle. it was my biggest redfish to date.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Nov 5, 2008)

Sweet beast....beautiful fish.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Nov 5, 2008)

fine fishy hunk!!!


----------



## bubbabuck (Nov 5, 2008)

shame we cant put him in the camp freezer !!!

Congrats on a fine fish Hunkster !!


----------



## LLove (Nov 5, 2008)

i thought you said it was a red??


its not red.. its silver..and gold..



Hunk, im confused. but i do wanna catch a fish that big


----------



## Hunk (Nov 6, 2008)

bubbabuck said:


> shame we cant put him in the camp freezer !!!
> 
> Congrats on a fine fish Hunkster !!





trust me, I got more fish for the freezer at camp man... that was way over the size limit, fun to catch, great to release!


----------



## Hunk (Nov 6, 2008)

LLove said:


> i thought you said it was a red??
> 
> 
> its not red.. its silver..and gold..
> ...




LL... yep it's more redish in person... beautiful fish. But yeah it's a trip to catch one that big.


----------



## Paymaster (Nov 6, 2008)

Great catch,Congrats!


----------

